# 1991 bwm 535i anyone looking for one ?



## joeebangs (Jan 5, 2014)

anyone looking for a 1991 bmw 535i ? good condition runs perfect decent miles for the year hit me up with offers not in a rush to sell i just dont want to insure another car.


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

1. I didn't know a 1991 E34 was a "classic."
2. The regional section for NY is here - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=76
3. Classified section is here - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=8
Good luck with the sale!


----------



## xfaktorphoto (Mar 31, 2014)

rust free?
black leather?
5-speed?
less than 130k miles?

i had one, it was auto, white, and i sold it at 160k, but always have my eye open for that perfect e34 to show up. but not in gold. lol.


----------

